# Howdy! Intel GMA?



## AndyLowry (Sep 8, 2012)

Howdy all, I'm glad you're here!
I'm trying to install X on a CR-48 (possibly a silly thing to do, I know). The only thing I know about the graphics is that it's Intel GMA. I can run PC-BSD on it with Vesa at 800x600, but that's a very unsatisfactory experience, so I though I'd go back to the roots (so to speak) and do FreeBSD with X windowing.

The X.org installation seemed to go fine, and I followed the instructions in the handbook about creating the config file and adding the two required parameters. When I run "startx," the screen flashes, goes black, and the old ctl-alt-fn1 + ctl c trick doesn't get me back to the prompt, so then it's hard shutdown and reboot time.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 8, 2012)

What is a CR-48?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 8, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What is a CR-48?


A laptop made by Google for testing Chrome OS apparently.


----------



## AndyLowry (Sep 8, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> A laptop made by Google for testing Chrome OS apparently.



Yes, that's what it is. 1.66 GHz Atom processor, Atheros wireless, 2GB DDR3 RAM. I've upgraded the mSATA SSD to 60GB. It'll run Windows 7 and 8 pretty well, surprisingly. Ubuntu 10.04 is also very good on it, but I want to get back to real live UNIX and don't have another spare machine to play with. 

Speaking of Ubuntu, I get full 1280x800 resolution with it straight out of the install, so there must be some open source driver for this Intel video-- just haven't been able to find it...


----------



## Beastie (Sep 8, 2012)

Perhaps wait a couple of weeks and try 9.1 (or start with 9-STABLE), which will include the new GEM/KMS port by default.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 8, 2012)

Older Intel graphics are supported by the current xorg port.  Newer Intel graphics, like the HD2000/3000 in the Core processors, needs the new KMS work.  This is included in 9-stable and will be in 9.1.  There are also a couple of entries needed in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## vall (Sep 8, 2012)

Or, maybe you can visit there...
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=34343
I did the stupid name of theme...


----------

